# How much is an ebling back blade



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking to buy an ebling for my tractor. How much roughly will I be spending. Thanks for any help or info you might be able to lead me to!:salute:


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

30" tall mold board, 16' width... $ 5,800.00 give or take a hundred, just bought two of them in the last month.

Order asap as they take a while to get your hands on one. They are low on inventory. However they are in the middle of another batch.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

MDSP;1131422 said:


> 30" tall mold board, 16' width... $ 5,800.00 give or take a hundred, just bought two of them in the last month.
> 
> Order asap as they take a while to get your hands on one. They are low on inventory. However they are in the middle of another batch.


Thanks bud, I don't guess you'd have a number or wesite would ya. Thanks for your help. Also, they ship don't they?


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

eblingandson.com for the website


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

I just talked to them a few hours ago 16ft*24" tall is $6057.90 with sales tax and 16'*30" is $6307.00 with sales tax. Hope it helps!


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

cole22;1131623 said:


> I just talked to them a few hours ago 16ft*24" tall is $6057.90 with sales tax and 16'*30" is $6307.00 with sales tax. Hope it helps!


Yes it does, thanks.


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

Ebling and Sons 616-532-8400


----------

